# Sampdoria - Milan: 30 marzo 2019 ore 20:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

La Serie A, in pausa per lasciare spazio alle nazionali, tornerà in campo tra due settimane. Sampdoria - Milan si giocherà sabato 30 marzo 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Ferraris di Genova.

Dove vedere Sampdoria - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN a partire dalle ore 20:30

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2019)

Trasformiamo in fenomeno anche Gianburrasca, mi raccomando.


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A, in pausa per lasciare spazio alle nazionali, tornerà in campo tra due settimane. Sampdoria - Milan si giocherà sabato 30 marzo 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Ferraris di Genova.
> 
> Dove vedere Sampdoria - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Con un Quagliarella versione CR7, presumo un 90' di fraseggi in difesa e tutti dietro la linea del pallone, cagasotto di un gattuso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Marzo 2019)

Prevedibile crollo mentale


----------



## kYMERA (17 Marzo 2019)

Perdiamo anche questa. E' gia scritto. Mi gioco 1 fisso della Samp e 10 euro sopra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2019)

Credo che la pareggeremo grazie a Piatek


----------



## Love (17 Marzo 2019)

partita già fondamentale...


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Marzo 2019)

Avversario temibilissimo da affrontare dopo un derby del genere.
Occhio perché la stagione potrebbe prendere un brutta piega.


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2019)

Love ha scritto:


> partita già fondamentale...



E si sa che il milan quando deve giocare partite fondamentali..


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Marzo 2019)

Trasferta molto difficile


----------



## Marcex7 (17 Marzo 2019)

Sampdoria Milan.
Roma-Napoli
Inter-Lazio.
Non è un turno che sposterà gli equilibri


----------



## __king george__ (17 Marzo 2019)

la sosta ora non ci voleva


----------



## __king george__ (17 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Sampdoria Milan.
> Roma-Napoli
> Inter-Lazio.
> Non è un turno che sposterà gli equilibri



in realtà sarebbe a nostro favore sulla carta


----------



## Marcex7 (17 Marzo 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in realtà sarebbe a nostro favore sulla carta



Teoricamente sì ma non credo che il Milan farà punti a Genova.
Ma non credo ne farà questa Roma con il Napoli.
L'Inter se vince con la Lazio ci fa un favore.Arrivare quarti o terzi non cambia nulla.


----------



## PM3 (17 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Teoricamente sì ma non credo che il Milan farà punti a Genova.
> Ma non credo ne farà questa Roma con il Napoli.
> L'Inter se vince con la Lazio ci fa un favore.Arrivare quarti o terzi non cambia nulla.



Sicuramente tocca tifare Inter contro la Lazio e Napoli con la Roma.
Noi dopo le soste solitamente facciamo pena…


----------



## R41D3N (17 Marzo 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente tocca tifare Inter contro la Lazio e Napoli con la Roma.
> Noi dopo le soste solitamente facciamo pena…



Pure prima della sosta facciamo ******, quello è il problema


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Marzo 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in realtà sarebbe a nostro favore sulla carta



Se l'Inter vince con la Lazio ci fa un favore, il Napoli non ha grandi stimoli quindi non ci punterei troppo


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2019)

Non iniziamo e fasciarci la testa.


----------



## Andris (17 Marzo 2019)

adesso dovremmo temere la sampdoria?
a parte che abbiamo precedenti favorevolissimi a genova con appena una sconfitta in nove anni,poi nelle scorse settimane si è avuta la dimostrazione che quando la samp sta per fare il salto di qualità puntualmente perde gli scontri diretti (presa a pallonate dal napoli quando quagliarella avrebbe dovuto segnare il goal del record su batistuta,perso contro i resti dell'inter,sconfitta in casa dall'atalanta).
per non parlare della figuraccia contro il frosinone in casa.
giampaolo non è allenatore da andare in europa e forse è meglio così per ferrero,visto che la uefa fa la vivisezione ai conti societari.

forse vi siete dimenticati che il Milan gioca meglio in trasferta,abbiamo perso appena una volta in campionato (napoli in rimonta clamorosa) e quella sciagurata notte greca.

per me l'unica volta che perderemo in trasferta fino a maggio sarà con i gobbi.


----------



## PM3 (17 Marzo 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Pure prima della sosta facciamo ******, quello è il problema



Se non ricordo male le altre volte avevamo fatto buoni risultati, ma potrei sbagliarmi.


----------



## Marcex7 (17 Marzo 2019)

Siamo in pieno calo psicofisico.Vediamo tra 3/4 partite dove saremo.
Se riusciamo a restare agganciati al quarto posto dopo questo gruppo di partite,possiamo essere fiduciosi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente tocca tifare Inter contro la Lazio e Napoli con la Roma.
> Noi dopo le soste solitamente facciamo pena…



facciamo pena sempre. c'è poco da tifare.. c'è da vincere e correre. oggi sconfitta di pesantezza epica.


----------



## Marcex7 (17 Marzo 2019)

Abbiamo sbagliato l'approccio mentale alla partita.E questa è la cosa che mi preoccupa di più perchè non so quanto Gattuso sia qualificato sotto questa veste


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2019)

ritornare subito in carreggiata, sperando anche nei risultati delle altre.


----------



## Kaketto (17 Marzo 2019)

L' anno scorso, con il derby, e' finita la nostra stagione. Crollo totale dopo una rincorsa. Era di questi tempi se non erro... Ci aspetta un calendario difficile. Peccato cavolo. Stasera non dormirò.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Marzo 2019)

Non vinceremo, tranne se Giampaolo vorrà fare il fenomeno e giocare in modo troppo offensivo. L'unica speranza è il suicidio tattico avversario, 
Perché se aspettiamo le novità tattiche di Mr Veleno facciamo capodanno 2030.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo sbagliato l'approccio mentale alla partita.E questa è la cosa che mi preoccupa di più perchè non so quanto Gattuso sia qualificato sotto questa veste



Secondo me non è l'approccio, è proprio come prepara l'allenatore le partite "di cartello". 3 derby giocati e tutti uguali, idem contro la Roma post 1-7 di Firenze, contro la Juventus, contro la Lazio in Coppa Italia, contro il Napoli e così via.


----------



## iceman. (18 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è l'approccio, è proprio come prepara l'allenatore le partite "di cartello". 3 derby giocati e tutti uguali, idem contro la Roma post 1-7 di Firenze, contro la Juventus, contro la Lazio in Coppa Italia, contro il Napoli e così via.



Contro il Sassuolo, contro il Betis....è proprio scarso Gattuso.


----------



## fra29 (18 Marzo 2019)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> L' anno scorso, con il derby, e' finita la nostra stagione. Crollo totale dopo una rincorsa. Era di questi tempi se non erro... Ci aspetta un calendario difficile. Peccato cavolo. Stasera non dormirò.



In realtà era un pareggio con l'Inter (con Icardi che si mangiò l'impossibile) ma la sensazione e il ricordo sono quelle della sconfitta.. Con Rino che imposto una partita vomitevole, come all'andata, come ieri..


----------



## Aron (18 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è l'approccio, è proprio come prepara l'allenatore le partite "di cartello". 3 derby giocati e tutti uguali, idem contro la Roma post 1-7 di Firenze, contro la Juventus, contro la Lazio in Coppa Italia, contro il Napoli e così via.



Che poi nessuno gli chiede di giocare alla Guardiola, ma questa filosofia catenacciara è da squadra che lotta per la salvezza.

Il catenaccio che usava nelle precedenti squadre che ha allenato (squadre che lottavano per obiettivi più modesti) sembra che lo voglia applicare uguale uguale al Milan ma questa volta per obiettivi più ambiziosi come appunto la qualificazione Champions.
Ma è impensabile (se non con estrema fatica e fortuna) utilizzare lo stesso metodo per obiettivi diametralmente opposti. È come pensare di preparare una torta allo stesso modo con cui prepari una pizza.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A, in pausa per lasciare spazio alle nazionali, tornerà in campo tra due settimane. Sampdoria - Milan si giocherà sabato 30 marzo 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Ferraris di Genova.
> 
> Dove vedere Sampdoria - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...




.


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2019)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky*

*Designato Orsato. Al VAR Doveri.

*


----------



## egidiopersempre (28 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky*




nessun sito si discosta da queste formazioni, nè la gds nè mediaset. La lista degli indisponibili della Samp è lunga, mentre noi abbiamo praticamente tutti a disposizione(tolto il solito Jack). La potremmo vincere dalla panchina


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



*Designato Orsato. Al VAR Doveri.*


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky*
> 
> *Designato Orsato. Al VAR Doveri.
> 
> *



.


----------



## Zenos (28 Marzo 2019)

Orsato-doveri partiamo con un 2 a 0 di svantaggio.


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Orsato. Al VAR Doveri.*



Sky aggiorna le probabili formazioni


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Orsato. Al VAR Doveri.*



Finita


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2019)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


----------



## claudiop77 (29 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Finita



Ma no dai.
Per me Orsato è uno dei meno peggio e Doveri mi preoccupa di più quando arbitra (ha il cartellino facile), al var non dovrebbe fare danni.

Mi aspetto un arbitraggio abbastanza equilibrato.


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2019)

*Probabile formazione secondo Sky

Donnarumma
Calabria
Musacchio
Romagnoli
Rodriguez
Bakayoko
Biglia
Calhanoglu
Suso
Piatek
Castillejo*


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Forza ragazzi! Tra domani e martedi contro l'Udinese di giochiamo la Champions.


----------



## Sotiris (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Orsato. Al VAR Doveri.*



Altro gobbo consumato.


----------



## Naruto98 (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Spero vivamente che Calhanoglu faccia il trequartista con conseguente mediana a due biglia-bakayoko perché se gioca come mezzala non la vedo molto bene la partita.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Marzo 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Spero vivamente che Calhanoglu faccia il trequartista con conseguente mediana a due biglia-bakayoko perché se gioca come mezzala non la vedo molto bene la partita.



certo che giocherà sulla trequarti... 4-2-3-1 più chiaro di così


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

*Formazioni da Sky
*


----------



## showtaarabt (30 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> certo che giocherà sulla trequarti... 4-2-3-1 più chiaro di così



Ci credo poco sarebbe una delle poche volte che Ringhio Star azzecca una formazione...


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni da Sky
> *



.


----------



## Kdkobain (30 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> certo che giocherà sulla trequarti... 4-2-3-1 più chiaro di così



Modulo giusto ma è più facile vedere Castillejo dietro la punta ( come ha sempre giocato nelle sue migliori apparizioni ) 
e il turco largo a sinistra.  
Sono giocatori intercambiabili anche se hanno caratteristiche molto diverse .


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

*Le formazioni


Sampdoria (4-3-1-2): Audero; Sala, Andersen, Colley, Murru; Praet, Vieira, Linetty; Ramirez; Defrel, Quagliarella. All.: Giampaolo.

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Romagnoli, Musacchio, Rodriguez; Biglia, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Castillejo . All.: Gattuso.*


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni
> 
> 
> Sampdoria (4-3-1-2): Audero; Sala, Andersen, Colley, Murru; Praet, Vieira, Linetty; Ramirez; Defrel, Quagliarella. All.: Giampaolo.
> ...




Vedremo dopo il derby perso come scenderanno in campo , partita da vincere assolutamente !!!


----------



## pazzomania (30 Marzo 2019)

Partita F O N D A M E N T A L E , e poi vincere marterdi con l' Udinese.

La nostra stagione passa da queste due partite.

Se usciamo con 6 punti, ce la facciamo a raggiungere l' obbiettivo.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Marzo 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Partita F O N D A M E N T A L E , e poi vincere marterdi con l' Udinese.
> 
> La nostra stagione passa da queste due partite.
> 
> Se usciamo con 6 punti, ce la facciamo a raggiungere l' obbiettivo.



Con questa classifica corta mancano ancora troppe partite per cantar vittoria , ricordo che prima del derby vi era gente che "puntava" al secondo posto o sicuri dell cl , poi abbiamo visto il risultato .
Dopo milan -lazio si avra' il quadro piu chiaro, purtroppo resta il passo falso nel derby che andava vinto .


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni
> 
> 
> Sampdoria (4-3-1-2): Audero; Sala, Andersen, Colley, Murru; Praet, Vieira, Linetty; Ramirez; Defrel, Quagliarella. All.: Giampaolo.
> ...



.


----------



## andreima (30 Marzo 2019)

Oggi se si vince stacchiamo ancora di più chiudendo quasi il discorso


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni
> 
> 
> Sampdoria (4-3-1-2): Audero; Sala, Andersen, Colley, Murru; Praet, Vieira, Linetty; Ramirez; Defrel, Quagliarella. All.: Giampaolo.
> ...



gli unici che non sono mai stanchi sono sempre loro, suso e calhanoglu


----------



## showtaarabt (30 Marzo 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Oggi se si vince stacchiamo ancora di più chiudendo quasi il discorso



SE e quel se lo vedo molto difficile sarebbe fantastico ma difficilmente andremo oltre il pareggio in più Gattuso sembrerebbe continuare a perseverare nei suoi errori tattici macroscopici...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Ho brutte sensazioni per stasera


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Marzo 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Partita F O N D A M E N T A L E , e poi vincere marterdi con l' Udinese.
> 
> La nostra stagione passa da queste due partite.
> 
> Se usciamo con 6 punti, ce la facciamo a raggiungere l' obbiettivo.



Concordo tutto, questa a differenza del derby non la possiamo fallire.

ForZa MiLaN!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

*Ufficiali

SAMPDORIA (4-3-1-2): Audero; Sala, Andersen, Colley, Murru; Praet, Vieira, Linetty; Ramirez; Defrel, Quagliarella

MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Bakayoko, Biglia, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Castilejo*


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ho brutte sensazioni per stasera



bruttissime...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> SAMPDORIA (4-3-1-2): Audero; Sala, Andersen, Colley, Murru; Praet, Vieira, Linetty; Ramirez; Defrel, Quagliarella
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Bakayoko, Biglia, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Castilejo*



Niente le due mogli ci sono sempre


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente le due mogli ci sono sempre



Aggiungiamo anche Conti a far muffa


----------



## Freddiedevil (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> SAMPDORIA (4-3-1-2): Audero; Sala, Andersen, Colley, Murru; Praet, Vieira, Linetty; Ramirez; Defrel, Quagliarella
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Bakayoko, Biglia, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Castilejo*



Non ci credo, forse con mezza stagione di ritardo fa il 4-2-3-1


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Sono curioso di vedere Suso dopo il lavoro "specifico" fatto a milanello ...


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Marzo 2019)

Stasera c'è da vincere dopo l'occasione persa nel derby. Roma - Napoli e Inter - Lazio sono due partite che possono regalarci un piccolo strappo se stasera facciamo il nostro.


----------



## andreima (30 Marzo 2019)

Vediamo sono curioso come giocheremo.. I o ci credo


----------



## Gekyn (30 Marzo 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Stasera c'è da vincere dopo l'occasione persa nel derby. Roma - Napoli e Inter - Lazio sono due partite che possono regalarci un piccolo strappo se stasera facciamo il nostro.



Sperando nella vittoria di Inter e Napoli


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2019)

ma che ha fatto sto idiota?


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Non si possono perdere altri punti dopo il regalo all'Inter...

DAI RAGAZZI!!!
FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Santo Dio


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Sempre con sti idioti retropassaggi. Basta!


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

36 secondi. Posso bestemmiare contro questo inetto?


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Marzo 2019)

Wtf???


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

....NON HO PAROLE...coglio.ne


----------



## Aron (30 Marzo 2019)

Giusto così. Hanno rotto le palle con tutti sti retropassaggi.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2019)

Un bel adeguamento dai rinnovo a 10 mln netti all'anno..


----------



## 1972 (30 Marzo 2019)

mi raccomando adesso scagliatevi contro donnarumma e non sul quel pezzo di m. di allenatore......


----------



## Pungiglione (30 Marzo 2019)

Rinnovo a 7 milioni giustamente


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Marzo 2019)

Ottima partenza...

Si vede che gattuso l'ha preparata bene...


----------



## zamp2010 (30 Marzo 2019)

andiamo sempre in dietro con la palla!!!! doveva succeddere prima o poi


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Marzo 2019)

NO vabbe.. io non ne posso piu !!!


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2019)

Apposto. Hai voglia a dare la colpa a Gattuso.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Ottima partenza...
> 
> Si vede che gattuso l'ha preparata bene...



Colpa di Gattuso la cappellata di Donnarumma?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Marzo 2019)

Ahahaha. Che ignoranza.

Primo o poi doveva capitare. L'insistenza di giocare con Donnarumma e i suoi piedi é una delle idee peggiori del epoca Montella che Gattuso per qualche motivo ha persino rafforzato.


----------



## Wildbone (30 Marzo 2019)

Qui la cappellata è tutta di Donnarumma, posto che giocare sempre coi retropassaggi e giro palla difensivo bassissimo sia l'anti-calcio e uno dei motivi per cui il Milan perde il 40% del suo potenziale offensivo.


----------



## Zenos (30 Marzo 2019)

Certo che è colpa di Gattuso...sti retropassaggi continui al portiere da quando c'è lui.


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Gli elogi per il bel gioco. 'Tacci vostra e dei giornalai che vi supportano.


----------



## dottor Totem (30 Marzo 2019)

Errore grave, stavolta poche attenuanti. 

Certo, cominciare con un retropassaggio dopo 30 secondi rivela un atteggiamento alquanto discutibile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Marzo 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Colpa di Gattuso la cappellata di Donnarumma?



Chi ha quel idea tattica di dover per forza iniziare dal portiere? Prima o poi doveva capitare una cosa del genere per forza...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Marzo 2019)

donnaruma che te possino...


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Apposto. Hai voglia a dare la colpa a Gattuso.



6 milioni....6 milioni di idiozia...

E comunque è lui che imposta la partenza dell'azione in quel modo...se poi ovviamente Mr. Stipendio dorato fa cappelle


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Marzo 2019)

Riusciamo a superare il centrocampo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma Donnarumma è umano?


----------



## Hellscream (30 Marzo 2019)

Sekiro è proprio un bel modo per passare la serata oggi.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Marzo 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Colpa di Gattuso la cappellata di Donnarumma?



Colpa di gattuso dare disposizione di passare SEMPRE indietro al portiere!


----------



## Wildbone (30 Marzo 2019)

Come non vedo l'ora che spariscano Chalanoglu e Suso da Milanello.

Palla recuperata sulla linea di centrocampo e retropassaggio di 40 metri di Calabria a Donnarumma. Va beh.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

Come gode Perdolin


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Ancora retropassaggi.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Colpa di gattuso dare disposizione di passare SEMPRE indietro al portiere!



...certo, un errore così stupido di Donnarumma è prevedibile.


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma abbiamo fatto un'azione?


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Marzo 2019)

Vorrei che fossimo noi ad aggredirli e non il contrario. Dobbiamo tornare ad essere una squadra temuta, invece sembra che chiunque giochi contro di noi ormai va a mille senza nessun timore reverenziale.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2019)

Dollarumma è un portiere che si forse ti porta 9 punti ma che ti fa anche perdere 9 punti

Preferisco un portiere normale che ti fa forse perdere 9 punti, ma investire su giocatori di movimento in mezzo o in avanti che ti portano 20 punti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

Guarda lì, gliela butti a caso e lui quasi si inventa un gol


----------



## Zenos (30 Marzo 2019)

Dove ha visto la mano?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Marzo 2019)

Prima o poi si romperà i maroni pure Piatek di non ricevere mai un pallone...


----------



## Pampu7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Partita preparata malissimo, si capiva già in conferenza stampa


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)




----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Marzo 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...certo, un errore così stupido di Donnarumma è prevedibile.



Si, se giochi costantemente su di lui ben sapendo che non ha i piedi di Allison...


----------



## Freddiedevil (30 Marzo 2019)

Grande inizio veramente...


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

E se anche Romagnoli si fa uccellare così da Praet


----------



## Wildbone (30 Marzo 2019)

Io non ho parole, anche oggi l'ha preparata decidendo di tenere il nostro baricentro bassissimo, come se fossimo una squadra attrezzata per i contropiedi. Io veramente non capisco se Gattuso ci è o ci fa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Difendiamo l' 1-0


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Io davvero Suso non lo sopporto più


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2019)

Questo è Gattuso, altalenante fino a dicembre - poi due mese buoni - ed poi gli ultimi due mesi osceni. Forse l'unico a non cascarci nel tranello è Leonardo a differenza di ex amiconi e giornalisti amici


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Suso...


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Marzo 2019)

Suso è alla terza palla persa per provare un dribbling a metà campo. Vediamo a quanti arriva.


----------



## Zenos (30 Marzo 2019)

Basta con Suso bastaaaa


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dollarumma è un portiere che si forse ti porta 9 punti ma che ti fa anche perdere 9 punti
> 
> Preferisco un portiere normale che ti fa forse perdere 9 punti, ma investire su giocatori di movimento in mezzo o in avanti che ti portano 20 punti



io preferisco un portiere come dici tu, che prende 2 milioni e non 6.

vendere


è già la seconda partita dopo il derby che accendo e stanno sotto. è andata ragaz, come l'anno scorso. oggi 3-0 finisce.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

Susi ha avuto due settimane per recuperare e allenarsi a Milanello, qual è la sua scusa ora?

Cesso inverecondo


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma vi rendete conto che Suso non supera nemmeno il Vieira di turno? Ormai è un giocatore finito...


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Basta Suso Basta!


----------



## tonilovin93 (30 Marzo 2019)

Grazie Gattuso, che bel gioco che esprime questo Milan, palla dietro e chissà


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

S'è fatto pure ammonire sto fesso


----------



## alcyppa (30 Marzo 2019)

Cheppalle suso madonna


----------



## Wildbone (30 Marzo 2019)

La cosa davvero divertente è che tutti gli allenatori che qui vengono considerati miracolati o scarsi si portano a turno a spasso il nostro coach a livello tattico.


----------



## 6milan (30 Marzo 2019)

Non so se stasera é peggio vedere questa partita o amici


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Ci stanno facendo a fette


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Lo togliamo Suso, che è già col giallo e non sta combinando un beato cavolo?


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

L'arbitro non vedeva l'ora di ammonire uno dei nostri...questo giallo a Suso è allucinante...è scivolato sul terreno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Stavamo per prendere il secondo.


----------



## 6milan (30 Marzo 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> La cosa davvero divertente è che tutti gli allenatori che qui vengono considerati miracolati o scarsi si portano a turno a spasso il nostro coach a livello tattico.



Se pur scarsi o miracolati a differenza del nostro sono allenatori


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Sempre sti soliti stupidi cross


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2019)

5 mln vuole sto Suso mediocre.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

Bel cross, che fantasista


----------



## diavolo (30 Marzo 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> La cosa davvero divertente è che tutti gli allenatori che qui vengono considerati miracolati o scarsi si portano a turno a spasso il nostro coach a livello tattico.



Pensa dunque a che livello è il nostro allenatore


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Che gioco che abbiamo... tutte ciabattate in avanti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

Un pressing magistrale! Sono passati dalla loro area alla nostra in 6 secondi


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (30 Marzo 2019)

Incredibile... stiamo riuscendo nell’impresa di non andare in Champions per l’ennesimo anno consecutivo....
Grazie Milan grazie Gattuso


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Se si perde stasera voglio la testa del calabrese


----------



## alcyppa (30 Marzo 2019)

È proprio scemo lo spagnolo


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma veramente anche l'anno prossimo dovremo assistere a questo scempio?
O Leonardo manda tutti dove devono andare e prende un allenatore formato?
Per inciso, Suso ne sta combinando una più di Bertoldo...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2019)

Bisogna prendere Conte Conte e basta.. qua è un loop infinito con questi mezzi allenatori. Anche con Sarri non cambierebbe nulla. Serve Conte e basta!


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Un pressing magistrale! Sono passati dalla loro area alla nostra in 6 secondi



per chi vuole il pressing alto, eccolo servito


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma che ***.... stanno combinando lì dietro?


----------



## zamp2010 (30 Marzo 2019)

davvero difficile a guardare questa partita, giochiamo male male male rischiamo davvero il 5/6 posto che giochiamo senza idee, senza entuthiasmo


----------



## Wildbone (30 Marzo 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Se pur scarsi o miracolati a differenza del nostro sono allenatori





diavolo ha scritto:


> Pensa dunque a che livello è il nostro allenatore



Eh, lo so, ragazzi. È davvero una disgrazia, questa.
Spero che Leo e Maldini capiscano che non si può continuare così, senza gioco, senza idee, senza tattica, senza nulla.
Bisogna ringraziare Piatek, i fantagol di Romagnoli e altre sculate se siamo quarti.


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Marzo 2019)

Non riesco a capire questa involuzione. Siamo la stessa squadra di qualche mese fa, con un Piatek in più peraltro, eppure non riusciamo a costruire uno straccio di azione pericolosa.

Così non si va da nessuna parte e mi spiace dirlo perché ho sempre sostenuto Rino, ma ho l'impressione che stia iniziando a perdere la bussola.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

Che giropalla sopraffino


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Siamo in bambola.


----------



## alcyppa (30 Marzo 2019)

BASTA con sto gioco dietro. BASTAAA


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Marzo 2019)

Il nostro tiki taka difensivo stava dando di nuovo i suoi frutti...

Continua così gennaro!


----------



## kekkopot (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma questi sò scemi


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Marzo 2019)

Dietro non giochiamo tranquilli, mi sembra evidente.


----------



## Zenos (30 Marzo 2019)

Da cacciare tra il primo e il 2 tempo l incompetente in panchina.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

0 tiri, non solo in porta ma in generale, in 25 minuti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Marzo 2019)

Intanto il telecronista del DAZN tedesco ha gia dichiarato un paio di volte che ogni volta che recuperiamo pallone non sappiamo cosa fare con la palla, l'apertura di gioco é casuale senza alcun piano.

Strano che in Italia non lo abbia notato ancora nessuno.


----------



## tonilovin93 (30 Marzo 2019)

Se a fine pt non toglie suso mi faccio arrestare


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2019)

Vogliamo giocare la CL con Suso? Ma dove vogliamo andare con questo che non si regge in piedi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

Madonna se questo non è fallo, alzo le mani


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Intanto il telecronista del DAZN tedesco ha gia dichiarato un paio di volte che ogni volta che recuperiamo pallone non sappiamo cosa fare con la palla, l'apertura di gioco é casuale senza alcun piano.
> 
> Strano che in Italia non lo abbia notato ancora nessuno.



Nono qua è il miracolo di Gattuso


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Era fallo su Suso, il solito Orsato.


----------



## 6milan (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma siamo riusciti a fare 3 passaggi di fila in avanti?


----------



## Pungiglione (30 Marzo 2019)

Peggior partita della stagione per il momento


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Il fallo su Suso era netto...arbitro maledetto


----------



## Paolino (30 Marzo 2019)

Sta settimana Massaro a lodare il calabrese, la prossima chi?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Marzo 2019)

Orsato é un ********, Suso ha osato di criticarlo, ora ovviamente non fischia piu fallo.

Uno cosi come puo arbitrare? Inspiegabile


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Intanto il telecronista del DAZN tedesco ha gia dichiarato un paio di volte che ogni volta che recuperiamo pallone non sappiamo cosa fare con la palla, l'apertura di gioco é casuale senza alcun piano.
> 
> Strano che in Italia non lo abbia notato ancora nessuno.



"Il bel giocoooohhhh di Gattusoooohhh, che ci mette la facciaaaahhhh".
Intervista a caso di uno degli addetti al gioco a caso.

Intanto giallo a Castillejo: solito doppio metro rispetto ai carcerati.


----------



## Wildbone (30 Marzo 2019)

Pestone sulla caviglia, niente.


----------



## Zenos (30 Marzo 2019)

Orsato un *********...con la rube si mette sempre la lingua nel cul


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Marzo 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Orsato un *********...con la rube si mette sempre la lingua nel cul



Con la juve dava anche il rigore questo schifoso...


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Visto il replay, quello è rigore.


----------



## alcyppa (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma non era mano scusate? Ho visto male?


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Marzo 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Orsato é un ********, Suso ha osato di criticarlo, ora ovviamente non fischia piu fallo.
> 
> Uno cosi come puo arbitrare? Inspiegabile



Orsato in campo e Doveri al VAR...stasera si sapeva già che aria avrebbe tirato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

Giallo a Castellitto perché ha osato chiedere di consultare il VAR, EH MA I POTERI FORTI VOGLIONO IL MILAN IN CHAMPIONS


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Piatek solo come un cane lì davanti. Ma come si fa?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Guidolin è veramente un maiale


----------



## Wildbone (30 Marzo 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Giallo a Castellitto perché ha osato chiedere di consultare il VAR, EH MA I POTERI FORTI VOGLIONO IL MILAN IN CHAMPIONS



I poteri forti, ahimè, vogliono Gattuso in panchina e il Milan in EL.


----------



## Aron (30 Marzo 2019)

Palla a Piatek e speriamo succeda qualcosa. L’unica strategia.


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Marzo 2019)

Mamma mia, potevano stare 2 o 3 a zero tranquillamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2019)

La turca è il podolsky turco. Fenomeno solo in nazionale


----------



## Manue (30 Marzo 2019)

Oltre il gioco, che obiettivamente latita di idee offensive efficaci, per me i giocatori di transizione sono sterili, 
se ci metti Conte, Guardiola, Ancelotti o chi volete voi, i giocatori di transizione, quelli che dovrebbero creare il pericolo, sono sterili, senza iniziativa concreta, sempre a cercare l’appoggio corto... ragazzi, dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Però anche Piatek deve finirla di andare sempre in terra


----------



## Pungiglione (30 Marzo 2019)

Ecco ora dopo il primo e unico tiro in porta tutti in difesa non volessimo mai scoprirci troppo


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Marzo 2019)

Con questo gioco è giusto non andare in Champions


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Il demente turco non ci ha neanche provato a tirare.


----------



## Aron (30 Marzo 2019)

Questo Milan non può prescindere da Piatek e Paquetà. Basta che manchi uno dei due e quel poco di buono che si riesce a fare si scioglie come neve al sole.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2019)

Il nostro gioco..basta vedere gli ultimi gol

Sassuolo, Chievo ed Inter.

4 gol su 5 su palla da fermo..


----------



## Pampu7 (30 Marzo 2019)

gennarino gattuso olèèè mi raccomando esaltatelo ancora sto pescivendolo


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capire questa involuzione. Siamo la stessa squadra di qualche mese fa, con un Piatek in più peraltro, eppure non riusciamo a costruire uno straccio di azione pericolosa.
> 
> Così non si va da nessuna parte e mi spiace dirlo perché ho sempre sostenuto Rino, ma ho l'impressione che stia iniziando a perdere la bussola.



il milan son 4-5 mesi che gioca così...


----------



## Anguus (30 Marzo 2019)

Partita da ufficio inchieste. Sta roba l'ho vista soltanto contro i Mafiosi. Assurdo..


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Se a fine pt non toglie suso mi faccio arrestare



dimmi dove abiti che ti mando i carabinieri in anticipo, tanto loro prima che arrivino... ti tocca vedere anche il 2o tempo


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Che cross Dario Bandiera


----------



## 6milan (30 Marzo 2019)

RR nn é abituato a crossare ahahah


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

A bordo campo, dietro la porta di Audero, c'è scritto motoSEGHE, appropriato


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Cioè non facciamo pressing e non chiudiamo nemmeno bene le linee di passaggio...il non gioco di Gattuso ok...ma che si sveglino anche i ciucci che abbiamo in campo


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2019)

inaccettabile tutto ciò.


----------



## alcyppa (30 Marzo 2019)

Uno che mi fa un cross cosi lo tolgo immediatamente


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2019)

La cappellata di Donnarumma ci ha tagliato le gambe.


----------



## Pungiglione (30 Marzo 2019)

"È lento ma ha i piedi buoni"


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Anni sono passati e siamo ancora ai cross di sinistro di Suso.
Rodriguez ha una palla da crossare - da solo - e la manda fuori.
Questa squadra è un pianto amaro.


----------



## Anguus (30 Marzo 2019)

No ma l'esterno a Gennaio non serviva come il pane no..


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma dove vogliamo andare....


----------



## alcyppa (30 Marzo 2019)

Loro sono sempre più di noi ovunque.


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> A bordo campo, dietro la porta di Audero, c'è scritto motoSEGHE, appropriato



LOL, l'ho visto anch'io dopo il "cross" di Rodriguez. Ho pensato: è una pubblicità su misura.


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Speriamo di portare a casa un pareggiotto


----------



## zamp2010 (30 Marzo 2019)

inguardabile


----------



## Ecthelion (30 Marzo 2019)

Abbiamo un gelataio in panchina. Non mi sento di scrivere altro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

Musacchio soffre di lag cerebrale oggi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

Ahahhaha ma cos'ha fatto Ritardo Rodriguez??????


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

RR un genio


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Comunque anche Rodriguez possono imbarcarlo sulla Luna.
Abbiamo bisogno di un terzino sinistro di ruolo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Che scandalo Rodriguez.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

RR è imbarazzante, certa gente non so cosa guarda quando vede le partite. laxalt è meglio ma è sempre in panchina


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Marzo 2019)

Abbattere ritardo Rodriguez. È un aborto di giocatore.


----------



## CIppO (30 Marzo 2019)

Madò Rodriguez, ma perché non cambia mestiere e si mette a costruire orologi a cucù?


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2019)

la turca è una roba deprimente. 

aridatemi honda.


----------



## alcyppa (30 Marzo 2019)

Ridateme Taiwo


----------



## Cataldinho (30 Marzo 2019)

Che tristezza infinita


----------



## Manue (30 Marzo 2019)

Io non sono pro Gattuso, dico sempre he il suo gioco non sposa le ambizioni del Club che allena, ma sono peggio coloro che lo offendono a livello personale, pescivendolo, gelataio... oh, ma come state???? Ma educazione e rispetto?? Pazzesco.


----------



## Zenos (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma dopo le dichiarazioni del beota di ieri cosa ci aspettavamo


----------



## sipno (30 Marzo 2019)

Ragazzi con Gattuso chiunque fa schifo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Dopo questa per me Donnarumma ha chiuso. A fine hanno pretendo che venga mandato via insieme a quell inutile succhia sangue del fratello


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Bah


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Mamma mia.

Manco in terza categoria crossano così


----------



## Zenos (30 Marzo 2019)

Rodriguez


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

E' una continua agonia...davvero difficile provare gioia nel vedere giocare questo milan...solo i numeri personali di Piatek ci hanno tenuti a galla...ora che anche lui è entrato in "zona Higuain" siamo tornati a palesarci per quello che siamo: una rosa appena dignitosa, gestita da un allenatore catenacciaro e che non riesce a uscire da un suo schema mentale nemmeno se viene costantemente incaprettato


----------



## Pungiglione (30 Marzo 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> "È lento ma ha i piedi buoni"



Ripropongo


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma Rodriguez è normale?


----------



## CIppO (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma basta Rodriguez


----------



## alcyppa (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma levalo dai sto zappatore


----------



## Lambro (30 Marzo 2019)

Diciamolo, ad oggi siamo tristissimi. 
Il peggior gioco offensivo della serie a.


----------



## kekkopot (30 Marzo 2019)

Madonna Belen ma che cross fà?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Bah


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2019)

Arridatemi Taarabt e Menez..

Tra castejo e Suso...


----------



## Ecthelion (30 Marzo 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Io non sono pro Gattuso, dico sempre he il suo gioco non sposa le ambizioni del Club che allena, ma sono peggio coloro che lo offendono a livello personale, pescivendolo, gelataio... oh, ma come state???? Ma educazione e rispetto?? Pazzesco.



Io ho esultato e pure pianto per lui quando ha alzato la coppa ad Atene e IO C'ERO.
In panchina non è niente di più di un gelataio, lo ribadisco. Se credi che gli manchi di rispetto, va bene lo stesso.


----------



## Paolino (30 Marzo 2019)

R R


----------



## Zenos (30 Marzo 2019)

Orsato pezzo di m


----------



## alcyppa (30 Marzo 2019)

Col pene che arriviamo in CL


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma dove vogliamo andare con Suso e Cahlanoglu


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Orsato fa la voce grossa solo con noi


----------



## 6milan (30 Marzo 2019)

Aiutatemi vi prego. Abbiamo un formazione e di quasi tutti nazionali, ora mi chiedo sono cmq scarsi o il non sapere cosa fare li rende ancora più scarsi?


----------



## alcyppa (30 Marzo 2019)

Che sfiga, questa era bella


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Mamma mia Musacchio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

Posto che questi tengono più culo che anima...

PESSIMI Dollarumma, Mustacio, Ritardo, Biglia, Susi, Caganoglu, veramente INDEGNI


----------



## Beppe85 (30 Marzo 2019)

Sì sì avremo anche le nostre responsabilità ma dai... giochiamo 11 vs 12! Allo stadium ci andiamo sabato prossimo... ad orsato non l'hanno detto. È in anticipo di una settimana!


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2019)

Siamo una banda di scarpari, Rodriguez disgustoso

Arbitro che ovviamente non da un rigore nettissimo su fallo di mano plateale

Su Donnarumma non serve aggiungere altro


----------



## sipno (30 Marzo 2019)

Ragazzi se non lo esonerano finiamo fuori dalla cl


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Marzo 2019)

Dico tre cose

1 Rodriguez e Suso uomini di Gattuso
2 Bertolacci faccio rimanere da Gattuso
3 Squadra che sta dando oltre il 100% secondo Gattuso

Dico ti guardarci le spalle anche per l'Europa League

Rodriguez vergognoso
Suso imbarazzante
Donnarumma....va be, io non sono mai salito sul suo carro


----------



## Pungiglione (30 Marzo 2019)

Fuori la susina dentro Laxalt. Gigi Riccio ti prego fai qualcosa


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Marzo 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Aiutatemi vi prego. Abbiamo un formazione e di quasi tutti nazionali, ora mi chiedo sono cmq scarsi o il non sapere cosa fare li rende ancora più scarsi?



No, Gattuso ha dato gioco al Milan (cit. milanworld)


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Sì sì avremo anche le nostre responsabilità ma dai... giochiamo 11 vs 12! Allo stadium ci andiamo sabato prossimo... ad orsato non l'hanno detto. È in anticipo di una settimana!



A me sembra invece che lo sappia bene...sta interpretando benissimo il ruolo dell'istigatore. Stasera non finiamo in 10. E non mi sorprenderebbe se arrivasse un bel cartellino pesante per Piatek


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2019)

senza paquetà non andiamo da nessuna parte, e se anche entrasse, lo piazza dietro a fare legna. 

se aspettiamo i 2 cessi zavorre che abbiamo sugli esterni facciamo notte.

ma tanto gattuso non li leva, sti maledetti.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Marzo 2019)

E' chiaro che il modulo è da cambiare, passare al 4312 con Paquetà o Calhanoglu trequartista e poi Cutrone Piatek che a turno svariano sulla fascia


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Marzo 2019)

Dico una cosa non da me. Stasera non penso sia colpa di Mr Veleno. Ci sono alcuni giocatori che sono uno scandalo,aborti. Il primo è ritardo Rodriguez. Il secondo Suso. Il terzo è Donnarumma, non sta capendo nulla. Per una volta non me la prendo con Gattuso.


----------



## Pungiglione (30 Marzo 2019)

Voglio sottolineare che tornato Biglia si è tornati a fare il tiki taka nei nostri 25 metri e si è visto con che bei risultati. Anziché andare avanti torniamo indietro come i gamberi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Questa è andata, tocca far il tifo per l'Inter e Napoli, anche se preferisco non andare in Champions League così non vedrò mai più Gattuso in panca.


----------



## fra29 (30 Marzo 2019)

Errore di Donnarumma è Fantozziano ma può Succedere quando il tuo portiere (che non ha piedi delicatissimi) tocca più palloni dei tuoi centrocampisti.
Datemi un allenatore per favore..


----------



## __king george__ (30 Marzo 2019)

questo è il destino comunque...gattuso aveva in mente di fare 2 partite d contenimento sia con l'inter che stasera e i 2 gol presi subito ci hanno scombinato i piani...a dimostrazione che non è la mentalità giusta per una grande squadra...


----------



## Freddiedevil (30 Marzo 2019)

Se Leonardo e Maldini non si vanno a lamentare per la direzione arbitrale non lo so che faccio. Mi sento davvero preso in giro...2 rigori SOLARI e DAZN che neanche fa vedere i replay ahahahah...che ridicoli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Questa è andata, tocca far il tifo per l'Inter e Napoli, anche se preferisco non andare in Champions League così non vedrò mai più Gattuso in panca.



Ma veramente ?


----------



## Kayl (30 Marzo 2019)

Levate Suso e mettete Paquetà, cristo santo. Non abbiamo uno che sappia verticalizzare.


----------



## 1972 (30 Marzo 2019)

squadra composta da pippe ed allenata da una sega. siamo sempre stati dominati tecnicamente anche da squadre che ora lottano per non retrocedere. non arrivare 4 nel campionato piu' scarso del dopoguerra e' una indecenza. non fatevi illusioni anche i vostri beniamini ( romagnoli e baiacoco) quando il livello salira' scompariranno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Sì sì avremo anche le nostre responsabilità ma dai... giochiamo 11 vs 12! Allo stadium ci andiamo sabato prossimo... ad orsato non l'hanno detto. È in anticipo di una settimana!



la comunicazione della società è davvero pessima


----------



## andreima (30 Marzo 2019)

Io non ho parole sulla.ultimo tiro mi sono cadute le palle


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma veramente ?



Si, l'anti calcio fatto di 0 pressing e di continui retropassaggi può tornare a farli al Pisa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2019)

Piatek che non riceve un pallone, Gattuso veramente è uno scellerato


----------



## Kayl (30 Marzo 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Se Leonardo e Maldini non si vanno a lamentare per la direzione arbitrale non lo so che faccio. Mi sento davvero preso in giro...2 rigori SOLARI e DAZN che neanche fa vedere i replay ahahahah...che ridicoli.



ma rigori cosa? Non diciamo boiate. Nel primo caso se gli amputi il braccio a quello della Samp gli va sul petto, nel secondo Calhanoglu si butta da solo, non viene neanche sfiorato.


----------



## fra29 (30 Marzo 2019)

Siamo imbarazzanti. Il nulla cosmico. Le uniche azioni sono fortuite o dettate dai "nervi".
Altro anno buttato dietro a questa "bandiera" che sta buttando in aria l'intero progetto di rinascita..


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

"Abbiamo tenuto bene il campo, è chiaro che se prendi gol all'inizio e in quel modo, poi le cose si complicano. Io comunque ci metto la faccia e non mi nascondo. Ho commesso l'errore di impostare la partita in modo troppo offensivo, certe cose al primo minuto le paghi per il resto della partita. Dalla prossima la buttiamo fuori direttamente dal calcio d'inizio. E ogni volta che avremo il pallone tra i piedi".
Dimettiti per dignità personale, catenacciaro!

"Eh ma è quarto, in linea con l'obiettivo stagionale e se arriva quarto a maggio deve restareeeehhhhhh".


----------



## Kayl (30 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Si, l'anti calcio fatto di 0 pressing e di continui retropassaggi può tornare a farli al Pisa.



doveva aveva la miglior difesa d'europa, e infatti era ultimo in classifica. E poi non l'hai sentito con l'Inter? Abbiamo perso perché ha creduto troppo nel pressing alto, certo peccato che i gol li abbiamo presi a difesa schierata.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Marzo 2019)

Orsato maledetto. Nemmeno è andato a rivedere l'azione.


----------



## rot-schwarz (30 Marzo 2019)

gia' nei primi 30 secondi si poteva immagginare come l'allenatore del milan ha impostato la squadra, i primi tre passaggi, passaggio indietro al portiere, con questo allenatore non entriamo in champions alla fine arriveremo sesti dietro roma e lazio, Gattuso e' da esonerare subito


----------



## Pampu7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Se al posto di gattuso ci fosse stato montella il 90% dei tifosi avrebbe già chiesto la testa ma a cuore e grinta è consentito tutto.Sveglia! fa l'allenatore del milan non più il giocatore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2019)

Gol subito dopo 36 secondi è per caso un altro record negativo di Gattuso?


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> ma rigori cosa? Non diciamo boiate. Nel primo caso se gli amputi il braccio a quello della Samp gli va sul petto, nel secondo Calhanoglu si butta da solo, non viene neanche sfiorato.



Il primo è rigore netto. Non scherzare. Il secondo non c'è mai. Si butta.


----------



## Kayl (30 Marzo 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Orsato maledetto. Nemmeno è andato a rivedere l'azione.



non c'era niente da riguardare, non c'era fallo.


----------



## Aron (30 Marzo 2019)

Rodriguez vale Mesbah.


----------



## Mic (30 Marzo 2019)

avevamo dopo anni un centrocampo decente, motivo per il quale la squadra girava meglio, e tu cosa fai? cambi 2/3 di cc. Dio mio *


----------



## Kayl (30 Marzo 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il primo è rigore netto. Non scherzare. Il secondo non c'è mai. Si butta.



non c'è invece. Gli viene tirata la palla addosso a meno di mezzo metro, lì o si amputa il braccio o gli va addosso comunque. E in ogni caso la palla finiva sul petto senza la mano.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Marzo 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Se al posto di gattuso ci fosse stato montella il 90% dei tifosi avrebbe già chiesto la testa ma a cuore e grinta è consentito tutto.Sveglia! fa l'allenatore del milan non più il giocatore



.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Marzo 2019)

altro che cl ..., con questa squadra, queto gioco un altro anno buttato


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> doveva aveva la miglior difesa d'europa, e infatti era ultimo in classifica.* E poi non l'hai sentito con l'Inter? Abbiamo perso perché ha creduto troppo nel pressing alto*, certo peccato che i gol li abbiamo presi a difesa schierata.



Quando l'ho sentito, ho pensato che si fosse bevuto il cervello.


----------



## EmmePi (30 Marzo 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Errore di Donnarumma è Fantozziano ma può Succedere quando il tuo portiere (che non ha piedi delicatissimi) tocca più palloni dei tuoi centrocampisti.
> Datemi un allenatore per favore..



Verità sacrosanta!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> doveva aveva la miglior difesa d'europa, e infatti era ultimo in classifica. E poi non l'hai sentito con l'Inter? Abbiamo perso perché ha creduto troppo nel pressing alto, certo peccato che i gol li abbiamo presi a difesa schierata.



Io Gattuso (allenatore) l'ho sempre detestato anche quando si vinceva, siamo la squadra col gioco peggiore in Italia, tranne rari casi facciamo sembrare gli avversari dei fenomeni.


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Piatek che non riceve un pallone, Gattuso veramente è uno scellerato



Ma si che ha avuto le sue occasioni? Non l'ha visto calabria che lancia piatek in profondità....è queto il nostro gioco, un super gioco.


----------



## andreima (30 Marzo 2019)

Fallo di mano solare,ne hanno fischiati trecento che confronto a questo faceva no pena


----------



## markjordan (30 Marzo 2019)

2 rigori no ma 2 falli dal limite su suso e samu si
mi fa schifo questo tipo di gioco ma oggi iella x ora, gol e tiro del mus ...


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma veramente ?



Si, anche io preferisco di gran lunga non andare in champions e levarmi dalle palle gattuso, metterei la firma oggi stesso.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> non c'è invece. Gli viene tirata la palla addosso a meno di mezzo metro, lì o si amputa il braccio o gli va addosso comunque. E in ogni caso la palla finiva sul petto senza la mano.



Ma cosa stai dicendo. Finiva nel petto ahsuahuahauah. Dai su. Capisco che stai sperando che oggi perdiamo ma quello è fallo di mano.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Sono arrabbiatissimo ragazzi. Non ne potete avere idea, sto dando testate muro come un idiota


----------



## fra29 (30 Marzo 2019)

Quest'anno non andar in CL con la stagione delle romane era impresa titanica. Solo il tirocinante Rino poteva riuscire in questa mirabolante impresa


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Biglia - Suso -Castillejo
Kessié - Paquetà - Cutrone

4-3-1-2


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Dico una cosa non da me. Stasera non penso sia colpa di Mr Veleno. Ci sono alcuni giocatori che sono uno scandalo,aborti. Il primo è ritardo Rodriguez. Il secondo Suso. Il terzo è Donnarumma, non sta capendo nulla. Per una volta non me la prendo con Gattuso.



eh certo e chi è che li fa giocare?


----------



## EmmePi (30 Marzo 2019)

Oramai vedere il mio amato Milan è diventata una pena, e, mai come in questo periodo, una via Crucis!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Marzo 2019)

La cosa agghiacciante comunque è che giochiamo sempre così. L'unica differenza è che ci è spesso girata bene.


----------



## Freddiedevil (30 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> ma rigori cosa? Non diciamo boiate. Nel primo caso se gli amputi il braccio a quello della Samp gli va sul petto, nel secondo Calhanoglu si butta da solo, non viene neanche sfiorato.



Il fallo di mani è evidente e volontario. Si vede proprio il gomito del doriano allargarsi per prendere il pallone, il quale non schizza neanche a velocità. 
Poi ti faccio riflettere sul fatto che di solito siamo fra quelli che protestano di meno, ma su sto episodio sono corsi subito da Orsato. 
Riguardalo meglio perchè il mano è rigore e col VAR non puoi non darlo.


----------



## 6milan (30 Marzo 2019)

Se gattuso resta un altro anno smetto di guardare il Milan giuro


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> La cosa agghiacciante comunque è che giochiamo sempre così. L'unica differenza è che ci è spesso girata bene.



Sto Milan gattusiano, gioca bene due-tre partite all'anno, poi fa sempre schifo, è una costante.
Quest'anno abbiamo giocato bene contro atalanta-cagliari ed empoli, stop.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2019)

Conti per Rodriguez, finalmente una cosa giusta


----------



## malos (30 Marzo 2019)

Anche dovessimo per caso andare in cl io non me la sento di vedere come chiunque ci stuprerà in mondovisione. Ho tanta paura sinceramente, Gattuso purtroppo non è all'altezza di una squadra che punta a vincere. Ha una mentalità da salvezza.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> La cosa agghiacciante comunque è che giochiamo sempre così. L'unica differenza è che ci è spesso girata bene.



.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh certo e chi è che li fa giocare?



Guarda che io sono uno che non vede l'ora di veder un allenatore vero nel Milan al posto di Mr Veleno. Ma ci sono diversi giocatori che sono veramente delle amebe.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

Mic ha scritto:


> avevamo dopo anni un centrocampo decente, motivo per il quale la squadra girava meglio, e tu cosa fai? cambi 2/3 di cc. Dio mio *



ovvietà che qualcuno non capisce.


----------



## Pungiglione (30 Marzo 2019)

Chiedo ai meno giovani... Ma ai tempi della serie B giocavamo così da schifo?


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

5 bei minuti di nulla anche nel secondo tempo


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Con ste mozzarelle...


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Suso è ancora lì.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2019)

i mirabolanti tiri di suso.


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Suso è ancora lì.



Lui e Castillejo sono improponibili


----------



## Pampu7 (30 Marzo 2019)

E quando ci sorpasserà anche il torino ci sarà da ridere


----------



## mabadi (30 Marzo 2019)

ma Paquetà è infortunato ? o Gattuso preferisce togliere piatek per mettere un difensore,


----------



## 6milan (30 Marzo 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Chiedo ai meno giovani... Ma ai tempi della serie B giocavamo così da schifo?



Io so solo che una partita di 3 categoria é più divertente


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Quello che mi fa veramente imbestialire è la mancanza di grinta.
E' l'aspetto che mi manda fuori di testa: veleno un par di *****!
Neanche quello!


----------



## 6milan (30 Marzo 2019)

Ci stanno a fa il torello


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2019)

Siamo vicini all'ora Cutrone... il 60esimo.


----------



## 6milan (30 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Siamo vicini all'ora Cutrone... il 60esimo.



Che dici uscirà piatek? Ahhaha


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Quando cavolo potra' mai segnare piantek cosi isolato ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Quello che mi fa veramente imbestialire è la mancanza di grinta.
> E' l'aspetto che mi manda fuori di testa: veleno un par di *****!
> Neanche quello!



come ampiamente pronosticato, dei cadaveri come il loro allenatore in conferenza.

per salvare una stagione ormai andata, forse è il momento di un esonero e prendere uno a caso. tentare il tutto x tutto


----------



## Zenos (30 Marzo 2019)

Facciamo schifo a bestia ma Orsato è un gran figlio di putt


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2019)

non ne posso più di sto schifo.


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> come ampiamente pronosticato, dei cadaveri come il loro allenatore in conferenza.
> 
> per salvare una stagione ormai andata, forse è il momento di un esonero e prendere uno a caso. tentare il tutto x tutto



A questo punto per pagare a caso qualcun'altro, allena Leo e si richiama Tassotti


----------



## tonilovin93 (30 Marzo 2019)

Vi aspetto ad uno ad uno quelli che vogliono tenere Calhanoglu, vi aspetto ad uno Ad uno


----------



## alcyppa (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma che roba ha fatto la turca?


----------



## Zenos (30 Marzo 2019)

63 minuti regalati con Suso in campo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

angolo che neanche in 3a categoria. incredibile


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Marzo 2019)

A guardare i soli punti di sbaglia SEMPRE. Neanche se fossi addirittura al primo posto, vedi l Inter 2 anni fa. Gattuso è un allenatore di calcio scarso.


----------



## CIppO (30 Marzo 2019)

Dai dai fuori Suso su su su


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Siamo vicini all'ora Cutrone... il 60esimo.



Taaac!


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Finalmente fuori lo spagnolo inconcludente...poi manca solo il suo dirimpettaio


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2019)

fuori sto cancro. 

magari ti parte una caviglia mentre esci, no eh....


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Marzo 2019)

Che poi ci stanno prendendo a pallonate. Sembra che noi non ci stiamo nemmeno provando. Non ho nemmeno lontanamente la sensazione che potremmo segnare.


----------



## alcyppa (30 Marzo 2019)

Siamo completamente rintronati


----------



## Manue (30 Marzo 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Io ho esultato e pure pianto per lui quando ha alzato la coppa ad Atene e IO C'ERO.
> In panchina non è niente di più di un gelataio, lo ribadisco. Se credi che gli manchi di rispetto, va bene lo stesso.



Non c’è bisogno di crederlo, è evidente. 
Ma fa come vuoi, ti ho già dedicato troppo tempo...


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Solo gialli per noi da Orsato


----------



## 6milan (30 Marzo 2019)

Occhio che Saponara ci segna sempre


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Marzo 2019)

Occhio che adesso entra pure "Sentenza" Saponara.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Mi vergono di questo milan .


----------



## Pungiglione (30 Marzo 2019)

Saponara ci infila sicuro quotato a 1.01


----------



## Aron (30 Marzo 2019)

Arbitraggio ridicolo, però questo non giustifica la prestazione.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Marzo 2019)

Al momento prestazione che definire oscena è un complimento. Sbagliamo passaggi semplicissimi e sembriamo giocare a favore degli avversari. Pietà!


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2019)

Mamma mia quanti errori.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Marzo 2019)

Neanche ai tempi di Taiwo giocavamo così male...


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma quanto è scarso sto turco?


----------



## Aron (30 Marzo 2019)

Calhanoglu cos’altro deve fare per finire in panchina?


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma che vadano a lavorare tutti in miniera por.co cane!!!
Siamo al 70°...siamo sotto da 70 minuti e giocano con una sufficienza allucinante...bastonate a tutti e a quell'incompetente che li mette in campo alla rinfusa


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu cos’altro deve fare per finire in panchina?



Tradire la moglie in panchina


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Marzo 2019)

Il Turco vuole giocarsi fino in fondo la palma di peggiore in campo con suso...


----------



## alcyppa (30 Marzo 2019)

Pazzesco


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Madonna ci stanno prendendo a pallonate


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2019)

ovviamente la turca non la toglie.


----------



## CIppO (30 Marzo 2019)

Siamo fortissimi eh.
Punizione per noi, palla regalata a loro.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Marzo 2019)

Manco nella serie C Cadetti si vede giocare una squadra in simil modo....


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Ci stanno scherzando...hanno anche il tempo di scriverci frasi denigratorie sulla maglia e poi arrivare primi sul pallone


----------



## Prealpi (30 Marzo 2019)

Purtroppo Gattuso ha sbagliato ancora i cambi, brutta partita


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Marzo 2019)

Sembra che quelli della Samp stiano sotto invece di vincere, da come stanno giocando con intensità e ricerca del gol. Noi? Non pervenuti...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2019)

Forse mi sono fatto un'idea del motivo del quale a gennaio febbraio facciamo bene.. le altre squadre fanno preparazioni per essere al top in primavera marzo aprile maggio.. noi invece da marzo esauriamo le energie. 
Questo perchè abbiamo un allenatore che non è capace di far una preparazione decente in estate.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Marzo 2019)

Sembriamo un uomo morente che è sul punto di ricevere il colpo di grazia. Contro la sampdoria...


----------



## Zenos (30 Marzo 2019)

Anche Giampaolo se l'è messo in tasca


----------



## malos (30 Marzo 2019)

Presi a pallonate da chiunque. Rino dimettiti stasera per te e per noi.


----------



## Prealpi (30 Marzo 2019)

Speriamo almeno in un pareggio ma la vedo proprio male oggi


----------



## 6milan (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma da quanti anni non vinciamo una partita dopo la sosta della nazionale?


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Marzo 2019)

Ecco. Ha rovinato la squadra. Ma che Azzo fai Gattuso? Biglia non va tolto mai in questa situazione.


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Quant'è lento pure Cutrone...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Marzo 2019)

Comunque siamo sotto dal primo minuto e fino ad adesso abbiamo partorito un solo tiro in porta...

S C A N D A L O S O !!!!


----------



## alcyppa (30 Marzo 2019)

Qnche cutrone é diventato una mozzarella


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Marzo 2019)

vergognosi


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma Jankto non era il feticcio del forum che volevano tutti?


----------



## alcyppa (30 Marzo 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ecco. Ha rovinato la squadra. Ma che Azzo fai Gattuso? Biglia non va tolto mai in questa situazione.



Guai a togliere il regalo lasciatogli dal fratello calabrese.


----------



## Cataldinho (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma come é possibile che siano tutti maledettamente lenti?


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Madonna santa


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Non ne posso più . Sono avvilito


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2019)

i nostri stanno passeggiando da 80 minuti.


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Conti è l'unico che sa crossare...non mettiamolo in campo mi raccomando


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Marzo 2019)

Sui calci d'angolo applichiamo sempre degli schemi a dir poco fantasiosi...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Marzo 2019)

Cutrone è una sega


----------



## 6milan (30 Marzo 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Conti è l'unico che sa crossare...non mettiamolo in campo mi raccomando



E tanto se lo metti dall'inizio suso quando gliela passa


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Il Turco. Il turco. Il turco.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Marzo 2019)

ho piu' tecnica io di cutrone !!!


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Paquetà in 10 minuti ha fatto più di Suso, Biglia e Castillejo insieme


----------



## Lo Gnu (30 Marzo 2019)

Avessimo azzeccato un passaggio oh


----------



## alcyppa (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma perché di tacco, chi stracavolo si cree di essrr sto qua maledizione


----------



## folletto (30 Marzo 2019)

Da quanto leggo stiamo facendo proprio un partitone


----------



## Lo Gnu (30 Marzo 2019)

Strameritiamo di perdere. Animali.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma do va sto Crotone do va


----------



## 6milan (30 Marzo 2019)

Cutrone non ha passato un pallone a piatek, sarà un caso?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> Da quanto leggo stiamo facendo proprio un partitone



Sono paralizzato da 88 minuti nell'espressione del Dio che hai in foto


----------



## kekkopot (30 Marzo 2019)

E' finito il periodo d'oro di Gattuso... o è finito il culo. Vedete voi come leggerla...


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma il Dio dei Grofoni che guarda in giù e permette a Piatek di segnare il gol dell'ex del derby della lanterna?


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Marzo 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> Da quanto leggo stiamo facendo proprio un partitone



Esatto, partita epica e appassionante.


----------



## alcyppa (30 Marzo 2019)

Era rigore


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

***** era rigoreeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Non mi pare rigore, sinceramente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

È rigore maiali


----------



## Pungiglione (30 Marzo 2019)

Rigore enorme mi pare


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Ha toccato il pallone purtroppo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

No effettivamente non è rigore, vabbe


----------



## alcyppa (30 Marzo 2019)

Ora ho visto, l’ha toccata.

Giusto niente rigore


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2019)

Non era rigore.


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha toccato il pallone purtroppo



Non c'entra...la palla sarebbe stata nella disponibilità di Piatek e lui allarga la mgamba per tirarlo giù


----------



## Zenos (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha toccato il pallone purtroppo



Poi prende il piede e la palla era ancora giocabile


----------



## Anguus (30 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## 6milan (30 Marzo 2019)

Audero stasera nn si farà manco la doccia


----------



## Schism75 (30 Marzo 2019)

La narrazione gattusiana parlava di una preparazione fisica che fatta dall’inizio dell’anno ci avrebbe fatto volare. Fisicamente siamo stati esattamente come lo scorso anno, squadra spesso lenta e sottoritmo, discreto momento a febbraio, poi crollo da metà marzo in poi.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2019)

anche secondo me non era rigore.


----------



## Prealpi (30 Marzo 2019)

Niente da fare a noi i rigori non li danno


----------



## Anguus (30 Marzo 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ora ho visto, l’ha toccata.
> 
> Giusto niente rigore



Ostacola l'avversario, la palla è pienamente alla portata di Piatek!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

un milan in champions interessa a tutti


ahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahaahahahhahahahaahhahaahahahahahahhaahahaha


----------



## alcyppa (30 Marzo 2019)

Niente non la butta piu dentro


----------



## Manue (30 Marzo 2019)

E quindi anche se la tocca, tocca poi, sfiora semmai...
Se non tira giù Piatek, il polacco è in vantaggio per battere a rete. 
Rigore netto!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

Se Piottek non segna lì..


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2019)

cmq svegliarsi prima magari ? adesso hanno fretta di segnare, sti imbecilli.


----------



## 6milan (30 Marzo 2019)

Addio CL anche quest'anno


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Marzo 2019)

Donnarumma 3
Calabria 5
Musacchio 5
Romagnoli 5
Rodriguez 2
Biglia 5
Bakayoko 5
Calhanoglu 4
Suso 4 Cutrone 5
Castillejo 5
Piatek 5

Squadra di MORTI!! Dopo l'derby sono la banda dei morti, dopo aver visto l'aproccio iniziale ho capito che questo Milan senza personalità non merita di andare in Champions anzi non deve giocare la Champions League.


----------



## Zenos (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma andatevene aff


----------



## 7vinte (30 Marzo 2019)

Vaff


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

Cani maledetti, maledetti


----------



## Anguus (30 Marzo 2019)

DOVE ***** è MALDINI ORA?????? Nessuno che si lamenta degli arbitri e subiamo torti arbitrali da MESI!! Due rigori solari negati, gestione dei falli a senso UNICO. E' una vergogna


----------



## Konrad (30 Marzo 2019)

Gattuso fora di ball


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Marzo 2019)

Esonerate questo schifo di allenatore!

Non a maggio, non domani, STASERA!!!


----------



## davidelynch (30 Marzo 2019)

Esco a bere che è meglio.


----------



## Aron (30 Marzo 2019)

Sarei decisamente stupito di vedere questa squadra qualificarsi alla Champions. Tifo perché accada, ma non ci conto.


----------



## andreima (30 Marzo 2019)

Addio Champions ragazzi,questa ci farà andare nel baratro


----------



## Solo (30 Marzo 2019)

Alla fine i gol a caso finiscono... 

E resta il nulla...


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

LA POTENZA DI ELLIOTT

stadio? no
arbitri? tartassati in italia e in europa
investimenti? zero
UEFA? siamo al guinzaglio

si si aspetta di rivendere ad 1 miliardo di sto passo... aspetta aspetta


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2019)

Peccato. Un pari era più giusto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Non è possibile nn avere alcun piano se vai sotto di un gol. A calcio si può andare sotto 1-0, ma devi essere in grado di rimontare. Questa squadra non sa cosa significhi aggredire e non sa cosa significhi costruire gioco.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Marzo 2019)

Personalmente ho deciso di non guardare più una partita fino a quando c'è quello in panchina.

P.S. Questa squadra non merita di andare in CL e se lo farà sarà per demeriti altrui, non certo per meriti propri


----------



## chicagousait (30 Marzo 2019)

Non abbiamo fatto nulla per pareggiarla, figurarsi vincerla


----------



## alcyppa (30 Marzo 2019)

Disgustoso.

Ogni anno la stessa solfa, sempre gli stessi errori maledetti.


----------



## andreima (30 Marzo 2019)

ErA troppo bello ci meritiamo il 5 posto,Gigio ci hai rovinato


----------



## rossonerosud (30 Marzo 2019)

com'era? contano i risultati eh. il gioco non conta. non conta... poi quando finisce la fortuna o scade la forma di alcuni giocatori ti attacchi al *****. ridicoli quelli che difendono gattuso, di calcio non capiscono niente.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Marzo 2019)

Tutto come previsto


----------



## sette (30 Marzo 2019)

Un'altra porcheria, l'ennesima.


----------



## Pampu7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Gattuso non ha colpe ahahaha


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2019)

Sconfitta meritatissima, abbiamo perso male le due partite più importanti della stagione, entrambe non giocando o facendo solo la solita roba confusa

Imbarazzante, il secondo tempo ancora peggio del primo

Il rigore finale non c'era, c'era quello sulla mano del primo tempo


----------



## LukeLike (30 Marzo 2019)

Brutta partita... resta il rammarico di come sarebbe potuta andare senza quell'erroraccio all'inzio...


----------



## kekkopot (30 Marzo 2019)

andate a ******... non ne vale manco più la pena perdere il sabato sera per voi


----------



## 7vinte (30 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> LA POTENZA DI ELLIOTT
> 
> stadio? no
> arbitri? tartassati in italia e in europa
> ...



Investimenti zero?!?!?!?!?


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Marzo 2019)

Orsato maledetto. Malafede pura stasera. Detto questo Gattuso è uno scempio di allenatore. Toglie il migliore in mezzo al campo, Biglia! E non il turco. Non mettere paquetà subito ad inizio secondo tempo è delittuoso oltre che da incompetente.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Adesso le classiche dichiarazioni postpartita di gattuso in cui "ci mette la faccia " asserendo che la sconfitta e' colpa sua, cosi domani verra' nuovamente idolatrato da giornalisti/colleghi/fan perche' sincero e "ci mette la faccia"


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Siamo stati presi a pallonate dall'inizio alla fine. Palleggiavano come se fossero il Barcellona. Non si può.


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Donnarumma 2
Calabria 5
Musacchio 5
Romagnoli 6,5
Rodriguez 2
Bakayoko 4
Biglia 4
Calhanoglu 2
Suso 1
Piatek sv
Castillejo 4

Paquetà 6
Cutrone 6
Conti 6

Gattuso 1


----------



## Milo (30 Marzo 2019)

Ma abbiamo giocato contro il Real??? Questa intensità per 90 minuti non glieli ho visti mai fare a nessuna squadra...

Poi vabbè, cambi a caso e il tumore che deve sempre giocare e mai uscire


----------



## rossonerosud (30 Marzo 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Gattuso ha sbagliato ancora i cambi, brutta partita



non ha sbagliato i cambi, ha sbagliato mestiere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Investimenti zero?!?!?!?!?



tutto a bilancio zero. ragazzi dai...


----------



## markjordan (30 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si, anche io preferisco di gran lunga non andare in champions e levarmi dalle palle gattuso, metterei la firma oggi stesso.


geniale
cosi' invece di migliorare la squadra svendiamo

l'arbitro prima dice ha preso la palla , il var lo sbugiarda , cecchino


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Sconfitta scontata, e meritata.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Marzo 2019)

Perso (meritatamente) come detto 10 minuti dopo il derby. Una squadra messa in campo malissimo, 4 giocatori fuori ruolo nel secondo tempo (Calabria, che già fatica nel suo ruolo, Calhanoglu, Castillejo, Paquetà), Gattuso mai come stasera deve dimettersi, vergogna. Direi di guardarci le spalle anche per l'Europa League, ripenso ora al post della panchina...magari andasse via questo incompetente, uno schifo "Eh ma Gattuso ha dato un gioco al Milan"

Ora pagelle ad una squadra che sta rendendo oltre il 100% cit.

Donnarumma 2 a giugno via, papere decisive, poi nelle finali di Coppa Italia sempre uno schifo, non da big
Calabria 5 imbarazzante a sinistra
Musacchio 5
Romagnoli 5,5 ma molto in calo
Rodriguez 3 uomo di Gattuso, schifo totale
Biglia 6 migliore in campo tolto da Gattuso
Bakayoko 5
Calhanoglu 4 non sa calciare da fermo
Suso 4 sparisci al più presto
Piatek 5,5 stessa storia di Higuain, bene all'inizio, male dopo (ovviamente per colpe non loro)
Castillejo 5

Conti 5 non mi è piaciuto a Verona, non mi è piaciuto nel derby e idem oggi, Abate no?
Cutrone 5 umiliato da Colley
Paquetà 6 peccato giochi decine di metri dietro, trequartista oggi avrebbe fatto 2 gol da quando entrato

Gattuso 0 derby perso per colpa sua, non vince un big match manco a pagarlo, oggi nel secondo tempo 4/11 fuori ruolo, sbaglia i cambi, spero nelle dimissioni


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2019)

Non ci sono parole, buttata nel cesso una stagione perdendo le due partite più importanti in fila, se rimani Roma e Lazio avanzano è finita

Mercoledì se non si vince fuori dalle balle Gattuso, non ne posso più di vedere piatek senza palloni giocabili


----------



## Kaw (30 Marzo 2019)

Abbiamo subito gol al 30esimo secondo, un gol che al tempo sarebbe finito nelle clip della Gialappas, e la partita è finita lì.
Non c'è altro da commentare, mi aspettavo una partita difficile ma alla fine questa Samp era poca roba, noi abbiamo fatto anche peggio, anzi non peggio, semplicemente nulla, la partita del niente.


----------



## Lo Gnu (30 Marzo 2019)

Onestamente non la meritiamo nemmeno un po'. È giusto che non andiamo.


----------



## Aron (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo stati presi a pallonate dall'inizio alla fine. Palleggiavano come se fossero il Barcellona. Non si può.



Lezione di calcio da Giampaolo


----------



## Lucocco 2 (30 Marzo 2019)

Goal regalato all'inizio, rigore netto negato alla fine.


----------



## Manue (30 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutto a bilancio zero. ragazzi dai...



Credo che ha sborsato un bel po di soldi da quando è arrivato. 
Tra perdite ripianate, debiti estinti e soldi per giocatori, tipo Paqueta...


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo stati presi a pallonate dall'inizio alla fine. Palleggiavano come se fossero il Barcellona. Non si può.



Aggiungiamo il solito incartamento tra Donnarumma e difesa nella fase di inizio azione, passaggini indegni di una squadra seria in cui abbiamo concesso alla Samp decine di occasioni e anche il gol decisivo
Schifo totale


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Marzo 2019)

La stagione è andata a donne di facili costumi al momento che non si è avuto il coraggio di cambiarlo in estate. Colpa della società.


----------



## Goro (30 Marzo 2019)

Sconfitta meritata, giocatori scandalosi. Dominati persino nel secondo tempo dove dovevamo fare la partita. Mancanze individuali dei nostri mostruose, entrato Paquetà la palla ha iniziato a girare, peccato che sia l'unico lì in mezzo.


----------



## fra29 (30 Marzo 2019)

Occhio che la combo Samp Juave potrebbe far finire la nostra stagione con 10 partite d'anticipo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Poteva di finire 3-0


----------



## hiei87 (30 Marzo 2019)

Poco da dire, questa squadra è quarta per caso (e lo sarà ancora per poco) e la prestazione di stasera è in linea con le prestazioni dell'ultimo anno. 
Continuiamo a giocare palla a terra dalla difesa, mi raccomando, tanto abbiamo i palleggiatori del Barcellona. Se mettessimo lo stesso impegno che impieghiamo per costruire l'azione nella nostra trequarti anche per finalizzarla negli ultimi 30 metri, forse ogni tanto qualche straccio di schema offensivo potremmo intravederlo.
Stasera ho visto una Samp che pressava alto al 90°, in vantaggio di un gol, mentre noi sappiamo farlo soltanto gli ultimi 10 minuti quando siamo sotto.
Per quanto riguarda l'arbitraggio, è il solito scempio, ma giusto sul forum se ne parla, e pure a bassa voce.


----------



## Aron (30 Marzo 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> La stagione è andata a donne di facili costumi al momento che non si è avuto il coraggio di cambiarlo in estate. Colpa della società.



A questo punto aspettiamo di vedere come va. La squadra sembra in caduta libera, però finché si è in gioco per la Champions è giusto provarci.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Comunque sta squadra se non si prende un allenatore vero e due vere ali da 4-3-3 (non centrocampisti aggiunti) non andrá da nessuna parte. Gli esterni offensivi in grado di fare superiorità numerica sono troppo importanti nel calcio di oggi. Basti pensare che le big europee giocano anche con terzini molto offensivi, oltre che con ali. Noi non abbiamo alcun gioco sulle fasce.


----------



## Davidoff (30 Marzo 2019)

Fortuna che non l'ho vista, me lo sentivo che sarebbe finita così. Purtroppo a Gattuso non può andare sempre bene grazie a Piatek, giochiamo da far schifo da mesi. Il quarto posto sarebbe davvero un miracolo.


----------



## RojoNero (30 Marzo 2019)

partita oscena ma la partita è stata decisa da una papera


----------



## PM3 (30 Marzo 2019)

Oggi è andata in scena qualcosa di vergognoso e vomitevole. 
Ne avevo viste tante di partite arbitrate a senso unico, ma questa le batte tutte.
Come cavolo fa il Var a non intervenire sul tocco di mano nel primo tempo? E' una vergogna. 
Non contento Orsato mette il carico da 90 non concedendo un altro rigore solare…
Per non parlare della gestione di falli è cartellini.
E' stata una farsa, maledetto Orsato e la var.
Rido di chi parla di una partita decisa da una papera di Donnarumma e con ben due rigori negati.


----------



## Aron (30 Marzo 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunque sta squadra se non si prende un allenatore vero e due vere ali da 4-3-3 (non centrocampisti aggiunti) non andrá da nessuna parte. Gli esterni offensivi in grado di fare superiorità numerica sono troppo importanti nel calcio di oggi. Basti pensare che le big europee giocano anche con terzini molto offensivi, oltre che con ali. Noi non abbiamo alcun gioco sulle fasce.



Non è neanche detto che bastino due ali. 
Per me (ed è la storia a indicarlo) senza due campioni o due leader con mentalità ed esperienza vincente (ma ancora in grado di essere decisivi) è molto difficile trovare l’amalgama del gruppo e del gioco. Leonardo lo sapeva bene, e infatti voleva portare a gennaio Ibra, Fabregas e Godin, prima che Gazidis ponesse il veto sugli over 30.

Su dieci universi paralleli, ce ne può anche essere uno in cui con due giovani molto promettenti come Piatek e Paquetà riesci a qualificarti in Champions. Però devi settare le condizioni per cui possa accadere, costruendo la squadra su di loro.
Noi invece l’abbiamo impostata totalmente su misura di Suso e Calhanoglu.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ahahaha. Che ignoranza.
> 
> Primo o poi doveva capitare. L'insistenza di giocare con Donnarumma e i suoi piedi é una delle idee peggiori del epoca Montella che Gattuso per qualche motivo ha persino rafforzato.



Esatto, una porcheria introdotta da Montella che Gattuso ha fatto propria. Donnarumma poi è un incapace totale coi piedi, ripeto: stasera fa scalpore per il gol, ma in OGNI SINGOLA partita subiamo almeno 2/3 occasioni per incartamenti pazzeschi davanti alla nostra area


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Odio il calcio e odio sta squadra, ma te guarda l'onnipotente se devo andarmi a prendere qualcosa per il mal di testa prima di provare, invano, a dormire.
So già che farò la nottata in bianco ogni volta che il Milan perde.


----------



## andreima (30 Marzo 2019)

E come ormai tutti gli anni mi tocca dire la stessa cosa..Ma cosa andiamo in Champions a fare dai...stiamo in Italia che è meglio altro che stadio nuovo,imparate prima ad avere un gioco


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Marzo 2019)

Paperumma ha distrutto la partita, abbiamo reagito tardi e più di rabbia che di testa/schemi.. ma l’atbitraggio è stato indegno. Orsato con noi è un killer... impossibile non dare almeno un rigore... gestione falli e cartellini assurda.. noi ci mettiamo del nostro ma gli arbitraggi ci massacrano.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (31 Marzo 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Paperumma ha distrutto la partita, abbiamo reagito tardi e più di rabbia che di testa/schemi.. ma l’atbitraggio è stato indegno. Orsato con noi è un killer... impossibile non dare almeno un rigore... gestione falli e cartellini assurda.. noi ci mettiamo del nostro ma gli arbitraggi ci massacrano.



Si si tutto giusto, gli episodi ci sono stati contro, però hai preso gol dopo 30 secondi
e in 90 minuti non puoi pensare di ribaltare la partita con 2 tiri in porta, tra l'altro
loro hanno avuto più occasioni limpide di noi, orsato indegno sicuro ma noi una
vergogna totale..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Marzo 2019)

Già perdiamo ad ogni pausa nazionale 
Già come gioco stiamo faticando..
se poi ci mettete i corrotti rubentini 
sia in campo che nel Var 

bhe mi sa che questo si chiama 
"girare il coltello nella piaga"
Che schifo Orsato 
spero che arrivi presto il giorno dell'arresto x corruzione

p.s. Detesto vedere i nostri avversari con i crampi
non perché è un male... ma perché questi individuo 
lo fanno solo contro di noi! sono sicuro che contro il Torino
prendono un imbarcata da orbi


----------



## Sotiris (31 Marzo 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Altro gobbo consumato.



Non ho nulla da aggiungere a questo mio commento pre-partita alla designazione di Orsato.

Invitiamo pure questa gente a Casa Milan e facciamoci prendere per il c...


----------



## Zenos (31 Marzo 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Non ho nulla da aggiungere a questo mio commento pre-partita alla designazione di Orsato.
> 
> Invitiamo pure questa gente a Casa Milan e facciamoci prendere per il c...



Gattuso a fine partita è andato pure a stringergli la mano per ostentare il nostro stile politically correct. Ma dov é finito Ringhio che affrontava squalo Jordan


----------



## andreima (31 Marzo 2019)

In tutto questo l.arbitro e quello che ha influito meno a sto giro..i rigori non erano solari..


----------



## James Watson (31 Marzo 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Esatto, una porcheria introdotta da Montella che Gattuso ha fatto propria. Donnarumma poi è un incapace totale coi piedi, ripeto: stasera fa scalpore per il gol, ma in OGNI SINGOLA partita subiamo almeno 2/3 occasioni per incartamenti pazzeschi davanti alla nostra area



Quoto col sangue. Non vorrei passare per il gufo responsabile di questa sconfitta ma ricordo che già ne avevamo discusso qualche mese fa qua dentro. Era AUTOMATICO che prima o poi avremmo preso un gol per questo stravizio di continuare a giocare la palla così bassi usando il portiere come fosse un libero.


----------



## Sotiris (31 Marzo 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gattuso a fine partita è andato pure a stringergli la mano per ostentare il nostro stile politically correct. Ma dov é finito Ringhio che affrontava squalo Jordan



Gattuso l'ho sempre difeso, fino ad ora.
I dati dicono che è in lotta in Campionato per l'obiettivo di stagione ed è in lotta per la Coppa Italia.
Benedico l'eliminazione in Europa League anche se certamente quello non è stato un risultato in linea con gli obiettivi.
Ciò in campo.
Fuori dal campo sta sbagliando molte, troppe, conferenze stampa, a cominciare da quella dove ha tirato indietro la mano dopo il furto della Supercoppa Italiana, per finire a venerdì, dove in modo gravissimo ha lanciato dubbi sul suo futuro, rischiando un potenziale danno gravissimo per il Milan, con un "liberi tutti" sempre dietro l'angolo, quando si gestiscono certi spogliatoi bollenti.
Perché l'ha fatto? Perché non sembra combattere da Ringhio-giocatore contro i furti ai nostri danni?
Io penso non sia stupido affatto.
Temo sia in atto una guerra contro una certa componente della dirigenza (Leonardo?) che non l'ha mai troppo digerito e che forse l'ha criticato pesantemente dopo il derby; temo, altresì, che lui sappia dove andrà Mirabelli ed essendo sicuro di un nuovo posto di lavoro (Roma?) voglia andarsene lui prima di essere cacciato da Leonardo (a prescindere dal risultato ottenuto a questo punto).
Questo sarebbe gravissimo.


----------



## zlatan (1 Aprile 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> E come ormai tutti gli anni mi tocca dire la stessa cosa..Ma cosa andiamo in Champions a fare dai...stiamo in Italia che è meglio altro che stadio nuovo,imparate prima ad avere un gioco



Andiamo in champions anche facendo schifo, e solo così cambierà tutto allenatore compreso. Perchè è chiaro dalla parole di Gattuso in conferenza, che saranno gli ultimi 2 mesi al Milan indipendentemente dal risultato finale. Se andiamo in champions sono certo che faremo una grande squadra per passare il girone e tornare in champions l'anno dopo per poi crescere sempre di più, altrimenti è la fine.
Passata l'amarezza per sabato sera, pensiamo che siamo a pari punti con la Lazio (che passeggerà con l'udinese a differenza nostra) con lo scontro diretto in casa, abbiamo l'atalanta a 3 punti (ed è questa la squadra più forte) e la Roma a 4. E l'inter che dopo ieri è tornata nel mucchio quindi 5 squadre per 2 posti anche se la Roma per me è fuori. Dobbiamo pensare solo a questo, a battere l'udinese e dopo le solite mazzate a torino con i gobbi, concentrarci al massimo per battere la Lazio.


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Aprile 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Quoto col sangue. Non vorrei passare per il gufo responsabile di questa sconfitta ma ricordo che già ne avevamo discusso qualche mese fa qua dentro. Era AUTOMATICO che prima o poi avremmo preso un gol per questo stravizio di continuare a giocare la palla così bassi usando il portiere come fosse un libero.


non era pressato e gli ha passato la palla, per favore.....


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Aprile 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> non era pressato e gli ha passato la palla, per favore.....


Se non gli passava la palla non succedeva


----------



## admin (1 Aprile 2019)

*.*


----------

